# Driving license from Sharjah



## OnStrangersShores (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I just got to Dubai and for reasons best known to my employer, I'm here on a Sharjah visa. I approached the Emirates Driving School to open up my driving file but apparently given my visa situation, I can only apply for a license from Sharjah (my company doesn't have a branch in Dubai ).

I would greatly appreciate any info on the license procedure in Sharjah, recommended driving schools out there and roughly how long the entire ordeal could take. I've heard of people giving loaddssss of attempts strung over a number of years..are these just rumors or should I pack up my bags and head back home  ?

Oh..and I should also add- I don't have a license from my home country so I'll be starting from scratch...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The driving school at LuLu (Mall of the Emirates) - Belhasa Driving School - allows you to take all of your classes and exams in Dubai and get your license in Sharjah. This costs about 70 AED for a "RTA approval letter" and then go to the Sharjah police for an approval (at an unknown cost).

The "ordeal" takes as long as you need to pass the tests. I have heard of some "funny business", but no documented evidence exists - of the driving schools not passing students to earn more money. 

-md000/Mike



OnStrangersShores said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got to Dubai and for reasons best known to my employer, I'm here on a Sharjah visa. I approached the Emirates Driving School to open up my driving file but apparently given my visa situation, I can only apply for a license from Sharjah (my company doesn't have a branch in Dubai ).
> 
> ...


----------



## OnStrangersShores (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply Mike. I should get a chance to visit the Mall of the Emirates over the weekend so I'll check with them then. 

My best,
Ian


----------

